# Basic Forum Tutorial



## Malky

Welcome to my mini guide about the basics of a vBulletin forum. I've been using them for a while and they have all varied in audience and topic, so excuse me if I mention a feature you don't have! I'm not sure if one of these has been done before soo.. Thanks 

*What Is A Forum?*

A forum is basically an online community where you can discuss a topic with other people that have the same interests as you. You can start a discussion by posting a *Thread *and other members will reply, and voila you've started a discussion! (See *Thread *section on how to post a thread!)

*Threads*

A thread is the start of a discussion in a forum. You can start a thread by selecting a correct catergory from the forum that suits the question you want to ask / what you want to talk about. For example - 

*Q: What substrate do you use for your Bearded Dragon?*
This would be placed under the Lizards catergory.

*Replying to a Thread*

To reply to a thread you firstly (obviously!) have to find the thread you want to reply to. You can find these by clicking on a catergory ie, Lizards or Amphibians and finding a thread you would like to participate in. Once you've found an interesting thread, click it and then click "Post a Reply". You then type in whatever your response is to the thread and then click "Submit New Post". When you're replying to a thread or posting a new one, you can use the keys in the grey box to make your post look more presentable.

*User Rank*

A user rank is the message that shows underneath your name. This changes the higher the post count you have, it starts at "Hatchling" and finishes at "Posting Deity". Here is a full list of all the ranks and the limited number of posts to get into that rank.

Egg 1

Hatchling 15

Regular 50

Super regular 150

Forum Citizen 300

Super Citizen 600 

Ultra Citizen 1000 

Premier Citizen 2000

5 Star Member 3500

Gold Star Member 5000

Premier Member 7000

Postaholic Member 10000

No Life Member 15000

Posting Deity 20000

*Upgrading Your Account*

You can support the forums hosting payments etc. By upgrading your account for a small fee of £0.83 per month. Doing this enables you to have the following exclusive features:

Picture and Attachment Uploads 
50MB Storage available for your attachments 
The ability to customise and change your user title 
Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages) 
User rank level = 5 Gold Stars 

To do so, do the following - User CP > Paid Subscriptions and follow the instructions from there!

*Signatures*

A signature is a message that will always appear underneath your post. You can customize this to anything you like including a picture or text! To do so do the following - User CP > Edit Signature

*Avatars*

You can upload an avatar which is an image that will appear under your name. It could be a picture of you, your reptiles or anything! To change your avatar do the following - User CP > Edit Avatar

*Infractions & Warnings*
_Taken from FAQs_

Infraction Warnings - Red & Yellow cards The system on this forum is used to issue either a warning (yellow card) or Infraction points (red cards), when a certain amount of infraction points have been accumulated a temporary automatic ban will be issued. 

Insults / Abuse = 1 point
Inappropriate Language = 1 point (only used in the more serious of cases – warning (yellow card) first)
Argumentative/Disruptive = 1 point
Each infraction point lasts for 90 days, if a further infraction point is given it is added on to the remaining time of the previous one. 

3 points = 1 day ban
4 points = 3 day ban
5 points = 7 day ban
6+ points = reviewed by Mods
*Referrals*

A referral is basically a point you get in your profile showing that you have refered a friend to join ReptileForums.co.uk When you register there will be a blank box asking you for a referrer, you can refer friends by telling them about the forum and asking them to put your name in that box.

*Blogs*

A blog is an add on feature which is basically like an e-diary. You can tell others about your reptiles and recent happenings in your life. To make a blog, click Blogs in the taskbar and then "Post To My Blog" on the left hand side. You can then add a blog entry from there.



I hope this Basic Forum Tutorial helped the enw (and maybe experienced) members in and around the forum. If anything needs to be corrected or added, please tell me and I will put it up there ASAP. Thanks !


----------



## Malky

Bump :up:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Not bad, a useful guide to forum noobs!


----------



## Andy

Good post thanks I will sticky this one i think :no1:


----------



## Meko

could do with adding a quick tutorial on how to add pictures to posts.


----------



## Andy

Meko said:


> could do with adding a quick tutorial on how to add pictures to posts.


i will sort it now.


----------



## Malky

Thanks for sticky  And there's already a tutorial on how to put images to posts


----------



## Meko

lol yeah i think Andy has just moved / copied it over.


----------



## Malky

Ah, okay  anything I could add to this one ^^^^ ?


----------



## CBR1100XX

Nice one Malky: victory:


----------



## Malky

Thanks  Anyone want anything added, ?


----------



## CTI_Perrin

This is a great thread! thanks for the basics it's all really useful info : victory::no1:


----------



## tick

Malky said:


> Thanks  Anyone want anything added, ?


How about do's and dont such as dont ask for free reps as it just ends up as a free for all to take the p:censor::lol2:


----------



## jodyt

how do you subscribe to a thread? im a compleate idiot and cant figure it out


----------



## Ghostface

jodyt said:


> how do you subscribe to a thread? im a compleate idiot and cant figure it out


There's a drop down menu at the top right of the thread which says *thread tools* - click on it, and then choose *subscribe to this thread*. : victory:


----------



## jodyt

Ghostface said:


> There's a drop down menu at the top right of the thread which says *thread tools* - click on it, and then choose *subscribe to this thread*. : victory:


thanks, :blush:


----------



## Malky

Woah, completely forgot about this! I would add in some things but the Edit thingy has timed out. Can a moderator add this into it please:

*Susbcribing*

Subscribing to a thread is when you receive email updates every time the thread has a new post etc. To do so, click on the thread tools option and select "Subscribe To Thread". Make sure your email is verified, whatever your forum account is registered to will be the email that updates are sent to.


----------



## tinks

Call me stupid but im new to this! How do i see if i have any replies to my questions i posted? Like with this one i just look in the newbies forum and find my question? is that the quickest way?


----------



## Athravan

tinks said:


> Call me stupid but im new to this! How do i see if i have any replies to my questions i posted? Like with this one i just look in the newbies forum and find my question? is that the quickest way?



When you click "User CP" (top left panel) you should see a list of all your subscribed threads, that have been responded to recently.  If you don't, you need to edit your options to subscribe when you reply to a post so that they show here.


----------



## tinks

thank-you!


----------



## vitticeptus

I cant seem to put images on my signiature how do i do this??

regards

serg


----------



## reptilemania

this is a good thread man


----------



## Malky

vitticeptus said:


> I cant seem to put images on my signiature how do i do this??
> 
> regards
> 
> serg


Hey! Sorry for the late reply, not been on in a while :whistling2:. To put images in your signature, go to an image uploading service such as www.ImageShack.us, upload your image and get the direct link. Go to User CP > Edit Signature then paste the link into there. Once you've done that, add these tags (WITHOUT SPACES) in the example below:

[ IMG]LINK GOES HERE[/ IMG]


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD

usful
*REPTILE 'N' THINGS*


----------



## Malky

Thanks


----------



## jamesanthony

*Hi all*

hi,

I am new in this forum.. its more informative but littl bit stinky.. 


James Anthony
http://www.discoverblack.com
Buy black clothing fashion online


----------



## Malky

jamesanthony said:


> hi,
> 
> I am new in this forum.. its more informative but littl bit stinky..
> 
> 
> James Anthony
> http://www.discoverblack.com
> Buy black clothing fashion online


 Stinky? Lol.


----------



## laurax

what does it mean when someone has "BANNED" written under there name instead of hatching or reguler? i know this sounds like a stupid question but its just i didnt see it on here and was wondering if it meant they were banned?


----------



## lukeloveslizards

hi how do i poat a thread can u pm me cheers :lol2:


----------



## t-bo

laurax said:


> what does it mean when someone has "BANNED" written under there name instead of hatching or reguler? i know this sounds like a stupid question but its just i didnt see it on here and was wondering if it meant they were banned?


Yes that is correct, if they are not a new member its very possible that they have only received a temp ban though and will be back soon.



lukeloveslizards said:


> hi how do i poat a thread can u pm me cheers :lol2:


Pardon?


----------



## Ellis

T-bo how do i create a social group!?

cheers, Ellis


----------



## t-bo

Ellis said:


> T-bo how do i create a social group!?
> 
> cheers, Ellis


You need to be a Premium member, but if you tell me the Name & Description I will make it for you


----------



## BadBikaDamo

How do you post a poll?

Cheers

Damo


----------



## akai-chan

How do I go about putting a drop down list in my signature? I'd like to condense it slightly.... 

Peace
Akai


----------



## AshMashMash

BadBikaDamo said:


> How do you post a poll?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Damo


Click the "Add Poll" option on either a thread you are just making, or after you have made the thread, in the "Thread Options" menu, top right of the first post. 



akai-chan said:


> How do I go about putting a drop down list in my signature? I'd like to condense it slightly....
> 
> Peace
> Akai


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum-help-suggestions-news/68898-how-signature-drop-down-box.html

: victory:

thisishowyoudoit!


----------



## BadBikaDamo

Thank you. Gonna give it a go.:notworthy:


----------



## Mirf

Dim question but how do I multi quote? I know how to simply quote one person but what if I want to quote 2 or more in the same post?


----------



## SnakeMaster

v helpful thank you.


----------



## SnakeMaster

smirfy do u still want to know??


----------



## Malky

Smirfy said:


> Dim question but how do I multi quote? I know how to simply quote one person but what if I want to quote 2 or more in the same post?


Click the icon that looks like this "







" and it should turn red. Click on that icon on each post you want to quote then click "Post Reply" .


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/images/buttons/multiquote_off.gif


----------



## Mirf

Cheers guys, much appreciated.

I now have another major problem. Although I have the instant notification ticked to send me an email when there's a new post I'm not getting any? Been like this for the last 2 days and it's driving me bonkers. I have not changed anything and I've checked the relevant box is ticked but I am not getting notification for posts or pm's.

Also when I check rfuk's calender it is showing the date as being Tuesday 9th December??
AAAAAAAAAAARRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bash:

:help:


----------



## gecko101

superb!


----------



## lucian

*moving a thread or deleting one*

If i accidentley post a thread in the wrong section or write something by mistake, how can i delete what ive written or move the thread to a different section without having to deal with be slaughtered by the seniors and vetrans ha ha


----------



## lucian

bump please


----------



## Mirf

You can't I'm afraid. You can edit what you have typed but that's it. To move or delete you need to speak to a mod.: victory:


----------



## jonanddawnlovereptiles

hi sorry im a noob can someone tell me what OP is short for


----------



## Mirf

jonanddawnlovereptiles said:


> hi sorry im a noob can someone tell me what OP is short for


Original Poster.....the person who started the thread: victory:


----------



## jonanddawnlovereptiles

thanx for that i started a thread the other day and OP kept on being mentioned i was thinking what it could stand for and coudn't work it out lol


----------



## Mirf

I'll not say how long it took me to work it out, but then I am old!!:blush::lol2:


----------



## Dan09

What does it mean when it says "sticky" ?
:-o:-o


----------



## Mirf

Dan09 said:


> What does it mean when it says "sticky" ?
> :-o:-o


A sticky is a thread that stays permanently 'stuck' at the top of the list, as opposed to dropping down and getting lost amongst all the new threads.


----------



## incrisis

It might be worth adding about reporting threads, how to, why.

For example

*The report button  can be found in the top right corner of each post.*

Main reasons for using the report button would include.



If you see a post with a link in it, and don't know the username, check the post count before clicking the link, if it is 1, don't click the link and report the post.
 If you are insulted or upset by what someone has posted, click the report button and let the moderators deal with it. Do not retaliate, however upset you are.
If you have posted in the wrong section use the report button to inform the moderators.
 
The post will be checked by a moderator and if deemed necessary it will be deleted. Not all reported posts will be deleted.


----------



## AshMashMash

incrisis said:


> Do *not *retaliate, however upset you are.


Ohhhhhh! Makes for a more boring forum though :whistling2:


----------



## incrisis

AshMashMash said:


> Ohhhhhh! Makes for a more boring forum though :whistling2:


Behave :whip:


----------



## maxyboi1029

Thanks for posting this


----------



## sarahlmac

Love the info, but for my benefit,as i'm a bit thick whats a bump, and a sticky?
:blush::blush: 

Sarah x


----------



## Meko

a bump is a reply to a thread that takes it back to the top and a sticky is the same as any other sticky - something that's stuck. So a 'sticky' thread is one that is stuck in place. Like this one, it won't move from the top of the list.


----------



## sarahlmac

Thanks 4 that I get it now :lol2: 

x


----------



## sarahlmac

Hey Meko, your not far from me i'm in st. annes x: victory:


----------



## viperd

this is very useful, thank you x


----------



## jonnymoose

this is helpful cheers


----------



## shonny

this is grrreat! i was wondering about the ranks..fantastic! x


----------



## moodyblue1969

how do you view comments on your albums? i went back to look after the initial email and theyd gone,,clicked on pic and title n still couldnt find them,thanks


----------



## danilovespiglet

How do i edit a thread that i have posted on here? :2thumb:


----------



## deano1583

*pictures*

i am trying to create an album but i cant add pictures it keeps say i have a secruity token missing can anyone please help


----------



## Annihilation

Helped me, thanks xD


----------



## jonno7271

*gr8 thread, helped me loads, only thing i want to know is: if i have a thread on here and no longer want it to be shown or replied to how do i stop or close it, thanks,john.*


----------



## Puff and Poppit

Thanks for this - I am totally un-PC


----------



## Vardamir

I purchased a corn from one of the members on here, i had no idea you could leave feedback until earlier when he left me some positive fedback, i tried to leave him some FB but it wouldnt work, tho i did leave the box empty that asked for the threads url, i have no idea where to find this, please keep any advice you give me simple as i suck at using the pc.thanks paul


----------



## Vardamir

Vardamir said:


> I purchased a corn from one of the members on here, i had no idea you could leave feedback until earlier when he left me some positive fedback, i tried to leave him some FB but it wouldnt work, tho i did leave the box empty that asked for the threads url, i have no idea where to find this, please keep any advice you give me simple as i suck at using the pc.thanks paul


Not to worry i sorted it out eventually..............ok i admit it my 12 year old daughter did it for me


----------



## diddykip

great thread (now i know what one is :lol2: ).
i need all the help i can get not good with this forums,thread,blog thing. being of the older generation that is,but not too old to enjoy my self and go mountain biking,but for this computer chat thingy im a little slow with it but this thread has helped me out a bit:2thumb: and maybe afew more :grouphug:
thankyou 
 diddy


----------



## gav8210

Realy helpul post buddy, thanks. I don't suppose you know how to create a group?


----------



## becky89

gav8210 said:


> Realy helpul post buddy, thanks. I don't suppose you know how to create a group?


You have to upgrade your account to create a new group, all the upgrade features are here


----------



## gav8210

becky89 said:


> You have to upgrade your account to create a new group, all the upgrade features are here


Thanks becky89


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz

I always wondered about the ranks. Thanks!


----------



## dean69b

Thanks Malky this helps ! Im a noobie and this might sound stupid but, on the lists of pets on peoples profiles, what do the numbers mean ( 1.0.0 / 0.2.1,etc) ? Any help would be much appreciated ?


----------



## Mirf

dean69b said:


> Thanks Malky this helps ! Im a noobie and this might sound stupid but, on the lists of pets on peoples profiles, what do the numbers mean ( 1.0.0 / 0.2.1,etc) ? Any help would be much appreciated ?


Male/Female/Juveniles or unknown.

So, 1.1.3 would be one male, one female and 3 juveniles.: victory:


----------



## dean69b

Nice one Mirf ! Thanks for that !


----------



## Mirf

No probs hun.


----------



## chez1010

thanks for info
very useful to new people ,like me, to forums


----------



## reptilelover96

very good advice helped me loads thanks for taking time in doing it,
thanks sophie


----------



## Jonah123

good guide!


----------



## dazzer2

:lol2:thanks for help couldnt even create a thread this morning :lol2:


----------



## Helfen

How do you make a list of your pets? I got on to the right section but mine just come up in a line rather than a list thanks : victory:


----------



## Helfen

Never mind I worked it out thanks :blush:​


----------



## BeardedDee

Can anyone tell me how to quote several posts in a post I make, in order to reply to each in the same post, instead of making individual posts please?


----------



## Meko

you click this







on each of the posts you want to quote and it'll turn red like this


----------



## BeardedDee

BeardedDee said:


> Can anyone tell me how to quote several posts in a post I make, in order to reply to each in the same post, instead of making individual posts please?





Meko said:


> you click this image on each of the posts you want to quote and it'll turn red like this image


:bash: As easy as that, thankyou : victory:


----------



## casper79

Great thread, most helpful thanks


----------



## Chilerose

goooddddd: victory:




Malky said:


> Welcome to my mini guide about the basics of a vBulletin forum. I've been using them for a while and they have all varied in audience and topic, so excuse me if I mention a feature you don't have! I'm not sure if one of these has been done before soo.. Thanks
> 
> *What Is A Forum?*
> 
> A forum is basically an online community where you can discuss a topic with other people that have the same interests as you. You can start a discussion by posting a *Thread *and other members will reply, and voila you've started a discussion! (See *Thread *section on how to post a thread!)
> 
> *Threads*
> 
> A thread is the start of a discussion in a forum. You can start a thread by selecting a correct catergory from the forum that suits the question you want to ask / what you want to talk about. For example -
> 
> *Q: What substrate do you use for your Bearded Dragon?*
> This would be placed under the Lizards catergory.
> 
> *Replying to a Thread*
> 
> To reply to a thread you firstly (obviously!) have to find the thread you want to reply to. You can find these by clicking on a catergory ie, Lizards or Amphibians and finding a thread you would like to participate in. Once you've found an interesting thread, click it and then click "Post a Reply". You then type in whatever your response is to the thread and then click "Submit New Post". When you're replying to a thread or posting a new one, you can use the keys in the grey box to make your post look more presentable.
> 
> *User Rank*
> 
> A user rank is the message that shows underneath your name. This changes the higher the post count you have, it starts at "Hatchling" and finishes at "Posting Deity". Here is a full list of all the ranks and the limited number of posts to get into that rank.
> 
> Egg 1
> 
> Hatchling 15
> 
> Regular 50
> 
> Super regular 150
> 
> Forum Citizen 300
> 
> Super Citizen 600
> 
> Ultra Citizen 1000
> 
> Premier Citizen 2000
> 
> 5 Star Member 3500
> 
> Gold Star Member 5000
> 
> Premier Member 7000
> 
> Postaholic Member 10000
> 
> No Life Member 15000
> 
> Posting Deity 20000
> 
> *Upgrading Your Account*
> 
> You can support the forums hosting payments etc. By upgrading your account for a small fee of £0.83 per month. Doing this enables you to have the following exclusive features:
> 
> Picture and Attachment Uploads
> 50MB Storage available for your attachments
> The ability to customise and change your user title
> Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages)
> User rank level = 5 Gold Stars
> 
> To do so, do the following - User CP > Paid Subscriptions and follow the instructions from there!
> 
> *Signatures*
> 
> A signature is a message that will always appear underneath your post. You can customize this to anything you like including a picture or text! To do so do the following - User CP > Edit Signature
> 
> *Avatars*
> 
> You can upload an avatar which is an image that will appear under your name. It could be a picture of you, your reptiles or anything! To change your avatar do the following - User CP > Edit Avatar
> 
> *Infractions & Warnings*
> _Taken from FAQs_
> 
> Infraction Warnings - Red & Yellow cards The system on this forum is used to issue either a warning (yellow card) or Infraction points (red cards), when a certain amount of infraction points have been accumulated a temporary automatic ban will be issued.
> 
> Insults / Abuse = 1 point
> Inappropriate Language = 1 point (only used in the more serious of cases – warning (yellow card) first)
> Argumentative/Disruptive = 1 point
> Each infraction point lasts for 90 days, if a further infraction point is given it is added on to the remaining time of the previous one.
> 
> 3 points = 1 day ban
> 4 points = 3 day ban
> 5 points = 7 day ban
> 6+ points = reviewed by Mods
> *Referrals*
> 
> A referral is basically a point you get in your profile showing that you have refered a friend to join ReptileForums.co.uk When you register there will be a blank box asking you for a referrer, you can refer friends by telling them about the forum and asking them to put your name in that box.
> 
> *Blogs*
> 
> A blog is an add on feature which is basically like an e-diary. You can tell others about your reptiles and recent happenings in your life. To make a blog, click Blogs in the taskbar and then "Post To My Blog" on the left hand side. You can then add a blog entry from there.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this Basic Forum Tutorial helped the enw (and maybe experienced) members in and around the forum. If anything needs to be corrected or added, please tell me and I will put it up there ASAP. Thanks !


----------



## Mowgli91

Thanks this was really useful :2thumb:


----------



## JR.Exotics

how does the ignore list work on here? lol just got a few people i would like to ignore! XD do i still get PM's and does it show that i have been on or that im online still? lol


----------



## nicnet

Is there any way to change the default setting that auto subscribes you to threads and fills your email up. 

Every time I reply to a thread I end up with a email every 2 mins until I go into settings, select it and change it at the bottom to no email alert.

Might wish to add how to change those email alert in your tutorial also, bit hard to find if you dont know where they are.


----------



## Sucuri

*subscription removed ???*

Hi, 

just wondered, why do I sometimes get a message that my subscription to a thread has been removed? It makes me paranoid lol especially if I am waiting for some important info ...

Thanks!


----------



## Bugmaniac

Hi, we are new to this site and have posted a blog but we cannot seem to find a way to catogorise the blog. Can you help. thank you


----------



## littlesnowden

how do you put your pets names and numbers and stuff?


----------



## Athravan

littlesnowden said:


> how do you put your pets names and numbers and stuff?


User CP (top bar) -> "Edit Signature" (on the left bar).


----------



## littlesnowden

thanks, but how do you do the roll down thing?
where is says e.g
Snakes
then you click and its says them etc...
thanks


----------



## littlesnowden

im guessing you have to be a member?


----------



## Athravan

littlesnowden said:


> thanks, but how do you do the roll down thing?
> where is says e.g
> Snakes
> then you click and its says them etc...
> thanks


Here you go

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...s-news/68898-how-signature-drop-down-box.html


----------



## june simone

Thanks

This was very usefull.. :2thumb:


----------



## ricey

Malky said:


> Welcome to my mini guide about the basics of a vBulletin forum. I've been using them for a while and they have all varied in audience and topic, so excuse me if I mention a feature you don't have! I'm not sure if one of these has been done before soo.. Thanks
> 
> *What Is A Forum?*
> 
> A forum is basically an online community where you can discuss a topic with other people that have the same interests as you. You can start a discussion by posting a *Thread *and other members will reply, and voila you've started a discussion! (See *Thread *section on how to post a thread!)
> 
> *Threads*
> 
> A thread is the start of a discussion in a forum. You can start a thread by selecting a correct catergory from the forum that suits the question you want to ask / what you want to talk about. For example -
> 
> *Q: What substrate do you use for your Bearded Dragon?*
> This would be placed under the Lizards catergory.
> 
> *Replying to a Thread*
> 
> To reply to a thread you firstly (obviously!) have to find the thread you want to reply to. You can find these by clicking on a catergory ie, Lizards or Amphibians and finding a thread you would like to participate in. Once you've found an interesting thread, click it and then click "Post a Reply". You then type in whatever your response is to the thread and then click "Submit New Post". When you're replying to a thread or posting a new one, you can use the keys in the grey box to make your post look more presentable.
> 
> *User Rank*
> 
> A user rank is the message that shows underneath your name. This changes the higher the post count you have, it starts at "Hatchling" and finishes at "Posting Deity". Here is a full list of all the ranks and the limited number of posts to get into that rank.
> 
> Egg 1
> 
> Hatchling 15
> 
> Regular 50
> 
> Super regular 150
> 
> Forum Citizen 300
> 
> Super Citizen 600
> 
> Ultra Citizen 1000
> 
> Premier Citizen 2000
> 
> 5 Star Member 3500
> 
> Gold Star Member 5000
> 
> Premier Member 7000
> 
> Postaholic Member 10000
> 
> No Life Member 15000
> 
> Posting Deity 20000
> 
> *Upgrading Your Account*
> 
> You can support the forums hosting payments etc. By upgrading your account for a small fee of £0.83 per month. Doing this enables you to have the following exclusive features:
> 
> Picture and Attachment Uploads
> 50MB Storage available for your attachments
> The ability to customise and change your user title
> Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages)
> User rank level = 5 Gold Stars
> 
> To do so, do the following - User CP > Paid Subscriptions and follow the instructions from there!
> 
> *Signatures*
> 
> A signature is a message that will always appear underneath your post. You can customize this to anything you like including a picture or text! To do so do the following - User CP > Edit Signature
> 
> *Avatars*
> 
> You can upload an avatar which is an image that will appear under your name. It could be a picture of you, your reptiles or anything! To change your avatar do the following - User CP > Edit Avatar
> 
> *Infractions & Warnings*
> _Taken from FAQs_
> 
> 
> Infraction Warnings - Red & Yellow cards The system on this forum is used to issue either a warning (yellow card) or Infraction points (red cards), when a certain amount of infraction points have been accumulated a temporary automatic ban will be issued.
> 
> Insults / Abuse = 1 point
> Inappropriate Language = 1 point (only used in the more serious of cases – warning (yellow card) first)
> Argumentative/Disruptive = 1 point
> Each infraction point lasts for 90 days, if a further infraction point is given it is added on to the remaining time of the previous one.
> 
> 3 points = 1 day ban
> 4 points = 3 day ban
> 5 points = 7 day ban
> 6+ points = reviewed by Mods
> *Referrals*
> 
> A referral is basically a point you get in your profile showing that you have refered a friend to join ReptileForums.co.uk When you register there will be a blank box asking you for a referrer, you can refer friends by telling them about the forum and asking them to put your name in that box.
> 
> *Blogs*
> 
> A blog is an add on feature which is basically like an e-diary. You can tell others about your reptiles and recent happenings in your life. To make a blog, click Blogs in the taskbar and then "Post To My Blog" on the left hand side. You can then add a blog entry from there.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this Basic Forum Tutorial helped the enw (and maybe experienced) members in and around the forum. If anything needs to be corrected or added, please tell me and I will put it up there ASAP. Thanks !


 


Very helpful: victory:


----------



## Tguy1998

Malky said:


> Thanks  Anyone want anything added, ?


 Thanks Malky, this info is sooooo useful as i have only been a member for about 2 mins LOL:jump:Thanks again


----------



## lonewolf92

very usefull thread :notworthy:


----------



## Hotdog27

:notworthy:great help for noobs bit of a minefield out there:notworthy:


----------



## Rich82

thanks malky i'm new to all this and this info really helped:2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid

Malky right couple bits im unsure of here

1.how to bump things up? And is it only 1 per day?Or 1 per advert per day?
2.How can i see the posts of my adds in the sellers page ?
3.How does the review thing work?


----------



## MrJsk

Quick question about the link in my signature..

Instead of having the actual address, how can I make it say "Bosc monitor caresheet" and then when clicked on it takes you to the caresheet?

if this is even possible? :whistling2:


----------



## Big McCann

thanks!!!


----------



## fechanreps

MrJsk said:


> Quick question about the link in my signature..
> 
> Instead of having the actual address, how can I make it say "Bosc monitor caresheet" and then when clicked on it takes you to the caresheet?
> 
> if this is even possible? :whistling2:


I'd quite like to know that one as well if anyone knows how to do it?


----------



## JD918

MrJsk said:


> Quick question about the link in my signature..
> 
> Instead of having the actual address, how can I make it say "Bosc monitor caresheet" and then when clicked on it takes you to the caresheet?
> 
> if this is even possible? :whistling2:


Im assuming it's the same as the way I know how to do it. Give it a go I guess!
If you type in 'Bosc moniter caresheet' in the change sig message box, then highlight it. At the top of the message box there are all the little icons.
Once youve highlighted what you want to be URL'd, click on the icon that looks like a world with chains, when you hover the mouse over it, it should say *'Insert Link'. *Click on that, then type in the website link!

Hope this helps/works


----------



## ffion13

*OP*

not sure if this is the right place to post, 

and it probably sounds really stupid, but ive seen a few people using 'OP'
and i cant figure out what its short for?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

ffion13 said:


> not sure if this is the right place to post,
> 
> and it probably sounds really stupid, but ive seen a few people using 'OP'
> and i cant figure out what its short for?


Original post/original poster, ie the first post in the thread or the person who started the whole thread off.


----------



## ffion13

Stephen P said:


> Original post/original poster, ie the first post in the thread or the person who started the whole thread off.


aaahhh makes sense now 
thank you !


----------



## raz2010

Thankyou ive been having trouble for ages just set a new acount up


----------



## Gecko-Tea

Hi there!  Just wanted to ask a question about the signatures. I've written some text and added a picture but it isn't showing up on my posts? Just wondered if I needed to wait for it to load or something?  Thanks!


:EDIT: - OOPS! X;D Trust me to figure out the proper way to do it after hours of fiddling and then posting this questions!


----------



## BretJordan

Been wondering how the star ranking system worked! Finally found it! 

Bret.


----------



## Naomi23jayne

hi i was wondering if anyone could help me. i have some picture to upload but they're too big like memory and pixels but how do i change this?


----------



## Artisan

Naomi23jayne said:


> hi i was wondering if anyone could help me. i have some picture to upload but they're too big like memory and pixels but how do i change this?


Ha ha im not stalking you honest  you need to go on a photo resizing site. Just type in "easy image resizer" into google and look through them til you find one you find easiest to use. Cant remember the one I use now and again. 

Are you trying to upload to your album?? This is the only time I need to use a resizer....everything else is uploaded from photobucket without the need to : victory:


----------



## Naomi23jayne

Artisan said:


> Ha ha im not stalking you honest  you need to go on a photo resizing site. Just type in "easy image resizer" into google and look through them til you find one you find easiest to use. Cant remember the one I use now and again.
> 
> Are you trying to upload to your album?? This is the only time I need to use a resizer....everything else is uploaded from photobucket without the need to : victory:


aha thanks  i was but i just made a photo bucket account instead :2thumb:


----------



## Payne

Could you add how to start a poll? I just can't figure out how to.


----------



## StatickMotion

This has probably been asked before but i can't find an answer, how do i get my signature to show up?
Cheers!


----------



## dragora

Great thanks now I know why my pic posts are not showing :2thumb:


----------



## KDale

how do you put the drop down menu in your signature


----------



## Clarabelle

Thanks for posting, makes sense now. 
Not new to the notion of a forum but all are different! And the rules seem fair  x


----------



## blackcat

nice post very helpfull


----------



## pyton

How do i end my membership on this forum ?


----------



## Joshua254

Malky said:


> Welcome to my mini guide about the basics of a vBulletin forum. I've been using them for a while and they have all varied in audience and topic, so excuse me if I mention a feature you don't have! I'm not sure if one of these has been done before soo.. Thanks
> 
> *What Is A Forum?*
> 
> A forum is basically an online community where you can discuss a topic with other people that have the same interests as you. You can start a discussion by posting a *Thread *and other members will reply, and voila you've started a discussion! (See *Thread *section on how to post a thread!)
> 
> *Threads*
> 
> A thread is the start of a discussion in a forum. You can start a thread by selecting a correct catergory from the forum that suits the question you want to ask / what you want to talk about. For example -
> 
> *Q: What substrate do you use for your Bearded Dragon?*
> This would be placed under the Lizards catergory.
> 
> *Replying to a Thread*
> 
> To reply to a thread you firstly (obviously!) have to find the thread you want to reply to. You can find these by clicking on a catergory ie, Lizards or Amphibians and finding a thread you would like to participate in. Once you've found an interesting thread, click it and then click "Post a Reply". You then type in whatever your response is to the thread and then click "Submit New Post". When you're replying to a thread or posting a new one, you can use the keys in the grey box to make your post look more presentable.
> 
> *User Rank*
> 
> A user rank is the message that shows underneath your name. This changes the higher the post count you have, it starts at "Hatchling" and finishes at "Posting Deity". Here is a full list of all the ranks and the limited number of posts to get into that rank.
> 
> Egg 1
> 
> Hatchling 15
> 
> Regular 50
> 
> Super regular 150
> 
> Forum Citizen 300
> 
> Super Citizen 600
> 
> Ultra Citizen 1000
> 
> Premier Citizen 2000
> 
> 5 Star Member 3500
> 
> Gold Star Member 5000
> 
> Premier Member 7000
> 
> Postaholic Member 10000
> 
> No Life Member 15000
> 
> Posting Deity 20000
> 
> *Upgrading Your Account*
> 
> You can support the forums hosting payments etc. By upgrading your account for a small fee of £0.83 per month. Doing this enables you to have the following exclusive features:
> 
> Picture and Attachment Uploads
> 50MB Storage available for your attachments
> The ability to customise and change your user title
> Increased PM storage limit (1000 messages)
> User rank level = 5 Gold Stars
> 
> To do so, do the following - User CP > Paid Subscriptions and follow the instructions from there!
> 
> *Signatures*
> 
> A signature is a message that will always appear underneath your post. You can customize this to anything you like including a picture or text! To do so do the following - User CP > Edit Signature
> 
> *Avatars*
> 
> You can upload an avatar which is an image that will appear under your name. It could be a picture of you, your reptiles or anything! To change your avatar do the following - User CP > Edit Avatar
> 
> *Infractions & Warnings*
> _Taken from FAQs_
> 
> Infraction Warnings - Red & Yellow cards The system on this forum is used to issue either a warning (yellow card) or Infraction points (red cards), when a certain amount of infraction points have been accumulated a temporary automatic ban will be issued.
> 
> Insults / Abuse = 1 point
> Inappropriate Language = 1 point (only used in the more serious of cases – warning (yellow card) first)
> Argumentative/Disruptive = 1 point
> Each infraction point lasts for 90 days, if a further infraction point is given it is added on to the remaining time of the previous one.
> 
> 3 points = 1 day ban
> 4 points = 3 day ban
> 5 points = 7 day ban
> 6+ points = reviewed by Mods
> *Referrals*
> 
> A referral is basically a point you get in your profile showing that you have refered a friend to join ReptileForums.co.uk When you register there will be a blank box asking you for a referrer, you can refer friends by telling them about the forum and asking them to put your name in that box.
> 
> *Blogs*
> 
> A blog is an add on feature which is basically like an e-diary. You can tell others about your reptiles and recent happenings in your life. To make a blog, click Blogs in the taskbar and then "Post To My Blog" on the left hand side. You can then add a blog entry from there.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this Basic Forum Tutorial helped the enw (and maybe experienced) members in and around the forum. If anything needs to be corrected or added, please tell me and I will put it up there ASAP. Thanks !


I don’t know how to post but have a question about alpine newts to do with LED lighting in the same room as its enclosure could anyone help?


----------



## Malc

Joshua254 said:


> I don’t know how to post


But you managed to post in this old thread .... how did you mange that !!!


----------



## Malc

Joshua254 said:


> I have an alpine newt in an enclosure in a room however the room has led lights and i was wondering if they are safe to be on with the newt in the room as i have hear they are light sensitive. Does anyone know an answer I can’t find one anyware?


I've asked the mods to split your post from this old thread and create a new thread for you as this one is so old !!


----------

